# How to do proper pricing for a milkshake



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

I got a friend that asked me to make him a milhshake in a cup that is like abut 32 oz, I am wondering how can i exactly calculate the price correctly? Anyone know a formula about pricing drinks? 

I know theres Bakers percentage to calculate exact measurments and pricing for the ingredients for pastries, but how about in drinks or in milkshakes, are there any formulas given?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Chewie.
This is easy.
For the most accurate costing use weight. Ice cream has air in it, so using volume measure can vary from brand to brand of ice cream.
So, by weighing ingredients you can get exact measurements for milk, ice cream and whatever you toss in there. Things that are easy to cost by volume or by the piece can be done that way.
After that? it is just arithmetic.


----------

